# Video of my Alpine Goat playing on Teeter Totter



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 4, 2012)

He loves his new toy! 

http://youtu.be/DQmuUNI7Zmk


----------



## Alice Acres (Sep 4, 2012)

Crazy fun!

That goat looks smart enough to get it turned towards the fence - then jump out!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Sep 4, 2012)

That was really funny! The others are hiding in the corner like Ahhh stay away!!


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 4, 2012)

Haha...the other three just watch! Love the teeter totter. I think I'll have to build one too!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stacykins (Sep 4, 2012)

I need to build a simple seesaw for my goaties, they'd love it, just like yours do!


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 4, 2012)

That was hilarious. I wish mine would play but they won't. On nothing.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm glad you all enjoyed it. I don't think it will be long before the other three start to play on it as well. They are all very playful and curious.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 4, 2012)

I love it!!    That goat is having so much fun!  I'm sending this to my DH.  We need one!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Sep 4, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I love it!!    That goat is having so much fun!  I'm sending this to my DH.  We need one!


Right! I added it to my favorites to show the BF when he gets home. Wonder if I could do one out of a large wood round and a plank of wood. I have those laying around!


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 4, 2012)

Sometimes I think mine are like cats.... You put a plastic bag, a tarp or even a big covered plastic container, they'd play for hours.... I can't wait to build a teeter totter!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 4, 2012)

Awesome! Is the board attached at all, or just sitting on the spool? I think I'm going to make one for my goats


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 4, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Awesome! Is the board attached at all, or just sitting on the spool? I think I'm going to make one for my goats


It's nailed on.


----------



## dianneS (Sep 4, 2012)

LOVE IT!!! 

I have to build one for my goats.  I have several of those spools and some boards in the barn.  I can't wait!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 4, 2012)

I WANT ONE!!!!   "Hey sweeeetiiieee" (as I bat my eyelashes)....."I wanna show you something!"  And DH just walked out the room really fast.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 4, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I WANT ONE!!!!   "Hey sweeeetiiieee" (as I bat my eyelashes)....."I wanna show you something!"  And DH just walked out the room really fast.


2fUnNy!


----------



## NYRIR (Sep 5, 2012)

That's adorable !


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 5, 2012)

A couple of my other goat videos 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYS-EBSHlko&list=UUFSSHmcE6r4hjR1SJRxz3MQ&index=3&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHgsRwtUdXo&list=UUFSSHmcE6r4hjR1SJRxz3MQ&index=2&feature=plcp 

If you have a video, i'd love to see it!


----------



## NYRIR (Sep 5, 2012)

Awww, so cute! No I don't have any videos....but may i ask where you got your spool? I want two or three of them myself....


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 6, 2012)

My husband gets them from work before they throw them away. A lot of people with goats have them. Someone on here should beable to help you out.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 6, 2012)

I check Craigslist often and some people give them away, and some sell them. I got mine from someone off Craigslist.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 6, 2012)

NYRIR said:
			
		

> Awww, so cute! No I don't have any videos....but may i ask where you got your spool? I want two or three of them myself....


Check with your local power or cable company. That's where we got ours from. They had them stored in a specific location and you could go and get them free but you had to load them yourself.


----------



## eweinHiscare (Sep 6, 2012)

GoatCrazyLady said:
			
		

> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an AWESOME toy for your goat!   They need that physical and mental stimulation...so I'm going to make one just like it for my goats!

Thanks so much for sharing that idea!  Your goats are lucky to have you as their owners !


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 6, 2012)

I wonder if I could get my DH to make one of these out of one of the 2 spools we have. My goats only technically use one of the spools and only one of them actually gets on top of it. I bet we have spare wood around that we could use to make one of these. I bet the goats would love it too.


----------



## NYRIR (Sep 8, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> NYRIR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, will do....


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 10, 2012)

That is so cute. I want to build one too. I already have a few spools. What size nails and how many?? 


I think that little bell would drive me crazy though.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 10, 2012)

Haha...I am inspired so...nothing fancy...not even huge...just for a start till I have time to make a taller and bigger one.


----------



## NYRIR (Sep 11, 2012)

Love it


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome! They are so cute!


----------

